# Question about optional (이) following ㄹ



## bkkc

If you combine (이)랑 with a ㄹ-ending noun, is the 이 omitted?  How about with (이)라고 and (이)며?


----------



## Kross

bkkc said:


> If you combine (이)랑 with a ㄹ-ending noun, is the 이 omitted?


 No, the opposite seems to be correct here. For example, 어제 상*렬이랑* 놀았다. (I hung out with 상렬 yesterday.)



bkkc said:


> How about with (이)라고 and (이)며?


I think you should add a 이 right after a ㄹ ending in both cases. 
For examples
1. 내 베프(베스트 프렌드) 상*렬이라고* 해. (This is one of my best friends, 상렬) 
2. 이마트에는 사과며 *귤이며* 다양한 과일을 팔았다. (Apples, oranges, and a variety of fruits are displayed for sale at E-mart.)


----------



## bkkc

thank you.  for both great answers


----------

